# (nolva) powder



## soccer03 (Jul 25, 2005)

I have a question,anyone knows how make oral solutions from ( nolva ) powder.Thanks for any advice.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=47887


----------



## ag-guys (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.ag-guys.com/nolvadex.html

nolva right there, don't need to worry about it.  Overheat your nolva in the making process and it's down the drain.  Go with the PROs  i.e. US

AG
www.ag-guys.com


----------



## BCC (Sep 20, 2005)

Why pay 55 dollars for something cheaper than the bottle it comes in?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> Why pay 55 dollars for something cheaper than the bottle it comes in?


For some people, the time to get the materials and the hassle of homebrewing your own nolva isn't worth it. It is easier to purchase it already prepared from a trusted vendor, like www.ag-guys.com. 

I've purchased a lot supplements in bulk powder, only to realize that the time I would save not capping all that powder would be worth the cost of buying the supplement already capped.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 24, 2005)

Different strokes...


----------



## BCC (Sep 24, 2005)

I just find it ridiculous (and a disservice) to pay 55 dollars for 60 cents worth of nolva and a dollar glass bottle (obviously a fraction of that when purchased in bulk.) 10-15 dollars would be far more reasonable.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 24, 2005)

BCC said:
			
		

> I just find it ridiculous (and a disservice) to pay 55 dollars for 60 cents worth of nolva and a dollar glass bottle (obviously a fraction of that when purchased in bulk.) 10-15 dollars would be far more reasonable.


If you would be willing to produce it and sell it for that cost, you would make a killing. I pay to get my oil changed when I could save money and do it myself. Same thing here.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 24, 2005)

Oil changes are about $35 here, for $10-$20 in goods after the middle men. Thats how it works when you aren't doing it yourself.

Even when you buy powder someone had to make it, store it, ship it, sell it, and so on. There are always middle men no matter what. If someone is willing to pay the price, someone will sell it to them.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 11, 2005)

soccer03 said:
			
		

> I have a question,anyone knows how make oral solutions from ( nolva ) powder.Thanks for any advice.


I just got this from a friend:



> Tamoxifen Citrate Conversion
> 
> It is very easy to convert raw tamoxifen citrate (nolva) powder into an oral solution. The following is for one gram, but the process can be done for any amount by simply using 50 ml of alcohol for every gram of powder.
> 
> ...


----------

